# stall mats



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you use stall mats??

are there any bad things about them?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I use them for my horse and will start sin them for the goats now that our new barn is here. 

If the ground is level an dry they work great. If the ground is uneven and it gets real wet they may get puddles on top of them. 
Water doesn't seam to penetrate them so a little damp ground underneath and they will be dry on top. 

Can't think of any other downfall.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

They are $$$$


----------

